# Quantum-energy-surf IM8 baugleich mit Zebcos WCII IM8??



## McKay (5. Mai 2005)

Moin,
Kann mir jemand sagen,ob die zwei Ruten baugleich sind? ;+ 
Da die legendäre WC II IM8 mittlerweile nicht mehr,oder nur sehr teuer gebraucht angeboten werden,hätte ich jetzt die Chance zwei Quantum energy surf IM8 günstig zu erwerben.


----------



## degl (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: Quantum-energy-surf IM8 baugleich mit Zebcos WCII IM8??*

@ mckay,

dem vernehmen nach schon,da zebco und quantum ein und die selbe firma sind|wavey: 
aber schlußendlich bleibt wohl nur ein direkter vergleich#h 

glaube aber,daß die fa.zebco den hohen preis für ihre superrute am markt nicht halten konnte und darum die ruten über den umweg/quantum wieder anbieten,ohne nachfragen|bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: ist aber nur hörensagen

gruß degl


----------



## McKay (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: Quantum-energy-surf IM8 baugleich mit Zebcos WCII IM8??*

moin degl,
ich habe es auch  mal gehört,das beide Ruten Baugleich sein sollen,und sich nur in der Lackierung voneinander unterscheiden.Und da Quantum/Zebco eine Firma sind,könnte es gut sein das beide Ruten identisch sind.
Nur meine ich auf den WC II Ruten steht IMX 8 Corbon,was wohl auf ein Kohlefasermix hinweist,und auf der Quantum energy steht nur IM8.
Also ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht.
gruß
Marcus


----------



## degl (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: Quantum-energy-surf IM8 baugleich mit Zebcos WCII IM8??*

@McKay,


nee nee,die bezeichnung im6-im7-im8 usw.gibt eigentlich nur an,wie hochwertig das verarbeitete carbon/die kohlefaser ist#h 

ein carbonmix mit anderen fasern z.b. glasfaser hat ne andere bezeichnung-fällt mir nur gerade nich ein#h 
gruß degl


----------



## McKay (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Quantum-energy-surf IM8 baugleich mit Zebcos WCII IM8??*

Für diejenigen,die es vielleicht interessiert,habe mal Zebco angeschrieben und folgende Antwort bekommen:
"Sehr geehrter Herr ******,
die beiden Serien waren nur zu einem ganz gewissen (leider nicht mehr genau
feststellbarem) Auslieferungszeitraum annähernd vergleichbar."

Also ist ein Teil der Quantum-energy-surf Ruten  zumindest vom Blank her baugleich mit den Zebco WC 2 .Ich denke das trifft für die Ruten mit der h
hellblauen Lackierung zu,später gab es die Rute noch mit einer dunkelbauen Lackierung.


----------



## degl (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Quantum-energy-surf IM8 baugleich mit Zebcos WCII IM8??*

@McKay,


greif zu wenn es so ist#6 

hatte letztens die gelegenheit ne original zebco worldshampion II zu werfen,kann nur sagen genial#h 

gruß degl


----------



## easy0815 (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Quantum-energy-surf IM8 baugleich mit Zebcos WCII IM8??*

Hallo Leute,

die Ruten sind definitiv nicht baugleich.
Dies kann ich sicher sagen, da ich diese beiden Ruten selber gefischt habe.
Zu dem sprecht ihr von 3 verschiedenen Ruten, die untereinander nicht passen.
World Champion 2  IM8
World Champion 2  IM8 TMX-Carbon (Limited Edition)
Quantum Energy-Surf
Ich selber fische zur Zeit die Limited Edition, mit der ich sehr zufrieden bin.
Nachdem diese Rute vom Markt genommen wurde, habe ich diverse Ruten aufgekauft, um notfalls Ersatz zu haben.

P.s.:
Wenn die EnergySurf zu einem guten Kurs verkauft wird, dann zuschlagen.
Die Rute hat eine eingearbeitete Fiberglasspitze, um die feinen Bisse zu erkennen.
Ansonsten hat sie ein schon hartes Rückrad, sodass auch 300g voll durchgezogen werden können.

Gruß

easy


----------



## McKay (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Quantum-energy-surf IM8 baugleich mit Zebcos WCII IM8??*

hi easy,
danke nochmal für den Hinweis.Also die mir angebotenen Quantums-energy Ruten sind tatsäch nicht Baugleich mit den WC2,denn sie haben noch eine Wechselspitze,d,h eine weiche und eine harte Spitze.Die Ruten waren so  nie im Handel,und wurden wohl nur in einer ganz kleinen Auflage so produziert.
Werde mir die teile Samstag mal näher anschauen.
gruß
Marcus


----------



## dorschman (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Quantum-energy-surf IM8 baugleich mit Zebcos WCII IM8??*

@easy
gibt es den auch einen unterschied zwischen der
a) wolrd champion II IM 8 Limited Edition
und 
b) world champion II IM 8 Masterpiece ?


----------



## **no name** (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Quantum-energy-surf IM8 baugleich mit Zebcos WCII IM8??*



			
				dorschman schrieb:
			
		

> @easy
> gibt es den auch einen unterschied zwischen der
> a) wolrd champion II IM 8 Limited Edition
> und
> b) world champion II IM 8 Masterpiece ?


 
Ja da gibt es noch Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Ruten, erstens ist die Limited Edition laut Zebco aus TMX-Carbon und nicht aus IM8 und außerdem ist sie etwas anders  aufgebaut, die hat einen Rutenring weniger und etwas längere Griffstücke am Handteil......Sie soll außerdem in einer limitierten Auflage von nur 100 Stück hergestellt worden sein, aber das bezweifel ich ein wenig...Es war damals jedenfalls die teuertste Rute aus der WC II Serie...


----------

